# Outback 328RL Fresh Water Drain Valve Location?



## GeoB (4 mo ago)

Hello all. We have a new 2022 Outback 328RL, and Im trying to find the freshwater drain valve. anyone know where it's located?

Thanks,
GeoB


----------



## swthurmond (Oct 2, 2017)

I have a 2018 328RL and the drain hangs down near the drivers side rear of the camper. Mine is a white pipe/tube with a quarter-turn valve on the end.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The valve with the quarter turn valve is for the fresh water tank. I'm not sure if the OP is looking for that or the low point drain lines. The low point drains should be a pair of plastic tubes hanging out through the underbelly together. All the ones I have seen don't have valves but rather just plastic screw on caps. They look something like those pictured here. 

RV Low Point Drain Valve: Everything You Need To Know


----------

